# Taking up Job in Canada [currently working in US]



## kgirishchandra (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I recently got a job offer from a company in Vancouver. The role itself is an interesting one, but I am not totally sure about taking it up - the reason being how expensive Vancouver is. Could you guys please share your thoughts on this. 

I am currently working on a non-immigrant Visa in Columbus, USA. The living expenses are not too high. The income tax is about 24% (including Fed, State, SS and Med taxes). I heard Vancouver has an income tax of about 36%. The service taxes, I heard, are about 13%. 

Could you please share if these tax figures for Vancouver are correct. Also, could you guys also share your thoughts on this move from Columbus to Vancouver. One reason I am considering the move is the time it takes for getting a Permanent residency, and eventually, a Canadian citizenship. Do you know how long these take in Canada. 

Two big factors that will affect my decision are : 1) Work stress [heard it is less in Canada compared to the US] 2) Savings [we all nee money  ]

Thank you in advance!


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Work stress? I don't understand


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

kgirishchandra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently got a job offer from a company in Vancouver. The role itself is an interesting one, but I am not totally sure about taking it up - the reason being how expensive Vancouver is. Could you guys please share your thoughts on this.


Regardless of how expensive Vancouver is, your salary should be appropriate and measurable to demographics and responsibilities. 



> I am currently working on a non-immigrant Visa in Columbus, USA. The living expenses are not too high. The income tax is about 24% (including Fed, State, SS and Med taxes). I heard Vancouver has an income tax of about 36%. The service taxes, I heard, are about 13%. Could you please share if these tax figures for Vancouver are correct.


See for yourself:
*) What are the income tax rates in Canada?
*) Canadian Income Tax Calculator 2012 | Life Insurance Canada
*) Finance - Harmonized Sales Tax



> Also, could you guys also share your thoughts on this move from Columbus to Vancouver.


Vancouver -according to mercer- remains as one of the best cities to live in. 2011 Quality of Living survey



> One reason I am considering the move is the time it takes for getting a Permanent residency, and eventually, a Canadian citizenship. Do you know how long these take in Canada.


It will definitely take you less time to become a Canadian Citizen, than an American citizen. Here's more info for you:
*) Come to Canada
*) Skilled workers and professionals - Who can apply
*) Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011



> Two big factors that will affect my decision are : 1) Work stress [heard it is less in Canada compared to the US] 2) Savings [we all nee money  ]
> 
> Thank you in advance!


1) You are the only one in control of that. However, since moving to London from Philadelphia, my stress level has decreased tremendously.
2) You are the only one in control of that. If you set a budget, you should make provision for savings.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## kgirishchandra (Mar 18, 2012)

belcher said:


> Work stress? I don't understand


yeah..the work load in US is in general considered much higher than that in Canada...in my case, I work even on the weekends! I am definitely not looking forward to this in my new job. 

I know it all depends on where you work, but waned to get a general idea of this.


----------



## kgirishchandra (Mar 18, 2012)

*Thank you Animo.*



Jrge said:


> Regardless of how expensive Vancouver is, your salary should be appropriate and measurable to demographics and responsibilities.
> 
> 
> See for yourself:
> ...



This really helps. Thank you for all the info Animo!

For those who might be reading this thread in the future, this is what I found from the Canadian Revenue website that Animo provided : The tax rates vary according to your salary grade. For me, the taxes came down to 19.5% Federal and 7.5% Provincial. This is fairly close to the tax % I pay today in the US. The sales tax is 12% for British Columbia [7% GST [Goods and Service Tax] plus 5% BC component].

Vancouver is the 5th Best city for Quality of Living per Mercer. It is one of the world's safest places as well.


----------



## Paragking (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Hi I can't post my queries ...


----------



## Paragking (Mar 18, 2012)

*Migrate from Pune-India to Canada*

Hi,


----------



## Paragking (Mar 18, 2012)

*Need help on Canada immegration*

Hi,
My name is Parag (31 yrs). I’m Software engg in MNC company at Pune, India. I have 6.2 yrs experience


----------

